# Rescued from a garbage dump



## RaisingWolves (Mar 19, 2011)

This just breaks my heart. How could anyone do this?!

YouTube - Patrick - Road to Recovery as of March 21, 2011

You can make donations here-
3/23/2011 Patrick ... Winning Hearts -


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

Unfortunately in this consuming society that we live, the dogs are still considered as an object that you just throw out when you don't need anymore. Thank God to good people that are out there to protect them. it is too sad.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Ughh, it never fails to surprise me what people are capable of, disgusting. I want to take the pople who did that, throw them in a dump and let them starve.

Poor pup. No living thing should *EVER* have to go through something like that.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Im lost for words how people can be so heartless and cruel. What people do to their animals should be done to them. Throw them away like a useless piece of  like they are.

Does anyone know how old this dog is?


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

I've never been a fan of the death penalty but everytime I see a story like this, I pause to rethink. Seriously.... I'd do the injection.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

I agree with you Kevin...except we'd be fighting over who got to do it. I don't know how many saw my rescue story when I first joined here but my hoodlums were thrown out of a vehicle in to busy traffic...one of their siblings hit and killed by the time my neighbor got to them.

Yes, I totally want to have done unto them as they did to these dogs...and any other who does this. GRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

IT's terrible... but look how much better he looks!!! he's a doll!!!

YouTube - ‪GSVSPetHospital


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

kevin bradley said:


> I've never been a fan of the death penalty but everytime I see a story like this, I pause to rethink. Seriously.... I'd do the injection.


i know what you're saying, kevin....sometimes death is not the enemy....


----------



## FL Cracker (May 4, 2011)

We just had a similar puppy found here in St Petersburg...it was pathetic...not as bad as the one above..but close. I don't get it...how some people could do that to a puppy...I just hope that these people are found...and punished to the full extent of the law...which is no where near what these dog's had to endure.
Puppy found floating in lock and chains


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

That video made me physically sick to my stomach. How people can sit there and let their dog starve, and then throw it away when it's still alive.. DOWN A GARBAGE CHUTE.. I have no idea.

Pits have a disproportionately large number of stupid, ignorant dog owners.. it's sad, because they are gorgeous and loving dogs.

He is GORGEOUS now. I hope he finds a forever home.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

YouTube - ‪Kisha Curtis speaks - Denies abusing Patrick!‬‏

What about her? Is she serious? What about her safety? People hate her? Damn right people hate you, *****! She only fessed up to abandoning him. Said she left him tied to the stairs in the hallway because she couldn't take him when she moved...HEY! THAT'S ALL SHE DID GUYS! No reason to *hate* her! Unreal. She is the reason Patrick ended up the way he did. It IS her fault. I hope they threw the book at her. Disgusting.

Seeing things like this makes it hard for me, sometimes, to retain any hope in humanity. The ONLY saving grace is that there are people out there who do step up and take care of those abandoned, starved, tortured, abused animals, there are people who rally for tighter laws, there are people who donate and do whatever they can and even the Mayor of Newark had a message about it all.

But what is sad...there are thousands more Patricks out there that will not be found in time. I really wish that when someone abuses an animal OR a child, they would get locked up for a long, long time. No more wrist slaps!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Love the top comment

"I bet her﻿ weave, eyebrows, nails and makeup could pay to feed Patrick for WEEKS."

She says she left the dog on March fifth, obviously she is lying unless the dog was already emaciated, the dog would not have lost THAT much weight in less than two weeks.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i love you all...with your big hearts and huge consciences and an overdose of compassion.......but how you can even look at these videos is beyond me.....
and that is said with love, too...

we were watching true grit last night. great movie...and there was a scene in it...i won't ruin it for those who are going to see it, but i almost turned off the movie....because it involved a horse....i love horses.

when i lived in philly, i had ten dogs....in those days, it was cardboard boxes and pet stores....

when we lived in georgia, someone threw a big cardboard box into the middle of the street, making it nearly impossible to hit.

what was inside, were 7 pit mixes..gorgeous little puppies....just off the teat....horrid person should be shot.

we took them home.....we found homes for all seven....because at the time we had five of our own and three strays..and simply could not afford another dog...

i give you credit...i really, really do...i can't watch the horror, the cruelty anymore....it's bad enough that i know it's out there..


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Mag,

Me too. I don't even like watching fictional movies with abuse to animals. 

Some of the things I've seen... Like the PETA videos they used to show on a local cable channel(say what you want about PETA, the videos appeared completely legit and not fictional).... I used to watch these and they stick with you for years. 

Just tough. We can't stick our head in the sand and pretend it doesn't exist.... I'm just not the best to deal with it firsthand I guess. I see those guys who go undercover for PETA/ASPCA... to infiltrate some of the crap that goes on. Guys have courage beyond belief. 

The world just sucks sometimes. Flat out sucks.


----------



## Jynical (Jun 22, 2011)

The person (people) who did this are troglodytes and not worth the breath it takes to curse them. The good in the world outweighs the bad...and I think the men and women taking care of Patrick (and all animals and people) in need are amazing individuals. 

Patrick is looking really good and I'm so happy that he is surviving his abuse. It makes my heart swell.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

magicre said:


> i love you all...with your big hearts and huge consciences and an overdose of compassion.......but how you can even look at these videos is beyond me.....
> and that is said with love, too...
> 
> we were watching true grit last night. great movie...and there was a scene in it...i won't ruin it for those who are going to see it, but i almost turned off the movie....because it involved a horse....i love horses.
> ...


I watch because I have rescued animals from horrible situations. I watch because if I am just aware that it's out there but I do not watch how so many, from the maintenance man who found the poor dog and reported it, all the way up to the thousands of fans and outraged people at this act of cruelty, I will, WILL lose all hope in humanity. I watch because it reminds me I have to try harder. I watch so that I never become complacent. I watch so I can educate others. I watch because it is part of life even if I absolutely hate it. I watch because it reminds me how very much alive I am and how I do have the energy, the time, the money to keep saving. I watch because, as I said, there are a million other Patricks who need us and I do not ever want to pass one by because I forgot just how much they suffer.

(And that was post 1,000.)


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Patrick before and after!
Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i think, serenity, that i no longer watch, because i know. knowing is more than i can handle. watching throws my balance off....in order for me to rescue and that's all i have are rescues....i have to know that i can't take them all....if i watch, then i end up with ten dogs again...and that is chaos....

i can only hope and pray there is a g'd who cleans up after poor protoplasm in the name of people or troglodytes as jynical called them.

i guess i don't watch because it's already imprinted, burned into my soul.

but, serenity? as i said, i am glad you are braver than i.


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

I didnt watch this video, I cant watch any of those videos. I dont know which consumes me first - the anger or the anguish.



3Musketeers said:


> No living thing should *EVER* have to go through something like that.





kevin bradley said:


> I've never been a fan of the death penalty but everytime I see a story like this, I pause to rethink. Seriously.... I'd do the injection.


i can only imagine what somebody did to this dog. They should be humanely euthanized - with a 357. There is a very famous photograph from 1968... 


If extraterrestrials ever visited the planet, I would be genuinely embarrassed to be human. 



kevin bradley said:


> The world just sucks sometimes. Flat out sucks.


The world dosent suck, people do.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Patrick is becoming kind of a folk hero, and very well deserved. Maybe his story will save other dogs.

Re, you probably saw the first True Grit also. I haven't seen the second one but assume it's the same thing happening. I remember thinking that should have turned out differently! Although I guess it was to prove a point, and didn't really happen. 

What I really can't watch any more are old old movies, before they had animal cruelty watchers on movie sets. Because I realize now that what was happening to the animals was real. All for a buck.

We have a history of not valuing our animals not only in this country, but in the world. The US is better than many, I think. Still a long way to go, and not nearly enough punishment for people like Patrick's owner.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Earlier this summer one of my students (a devoted cat rescuer and animal lover) told me about this dog named "Patrick", and how his story was so heartbreaking-- that I should look him up on Facebook, etc. I didn't make the effort to do so-- mostly because I knew it would hurt, that it would be painful to read about his horrific history of abuse and neglect. I just didn't want to pull my psyche through that pain.

And now I see him, and know his horrific story of abuse and neglect and the bald truth of it *is* painful. But that's the reality of human nature in this world. But I also felt hopeful. Hopeful that there are human beings in this world that embody enough good to *do* good. 

I have to believe that there is more good than evil. If we look we see both, but where we choose to focus our energy is what ultimately counts.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

xellil said:


> Patrick is becoming kind of a folk hero, and very well deserved. Maybe his story will save other dogs.
> 
> Re, you probably saw the first True Grit also. I haven't seen the second one but assume it's the same thing happening. I remember thinking that should have turned out differently! Although I guess it was to prove a point, and didn't really happen.
> 
> ...


what is that line? we can judge a civilisation by how it treats its animals? and unfortunately, i watched both true grits. 

the saving of dogs, cats, horses and other animals is all the more poignant because it happens so rarely.


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

*Kisha Curtis indicted, could get 18 months*








Oh yeah_!!_ take that, bitch. She'll look good in orange. But thats too good for this low-life, hmm lets see... I know!











I started to watch that video, the first few seconds are hideous, I couldn't watch anymore. But this video *rocks!*​
My favorite shot is at 2:13, whats yours?​


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

*Justice for Patrick*

*Urgent Court Update : Essex County Courts have set the Kisha Curtis court date for December 16th at 9:00 AM*










Take the day off and come on down for the perp walk. There will be plenty of hot pokers and stones er...uh I mean hot coffee and scones for everyone.​


----------

